# oxygen administration



## nascarfourever (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi can anyone tell me if there is a code for oxygen administation or is it bundled with the E/M code...

example patient came in due to injury to fingers....one finger needed to have a laceration repair done and the patient was also feeling dizzy so provider gave him oxygen thru tubing to nose.  I am thinking this is included in E/M.  Insurance is united healthcare so i do not think they would pay for the tubing under miscellaneous supplies but wasn't sure about charging for oxygen.

Also no clear cause for dizzyness was found...Provider deals with alot of high blood pressure patients but this was not the issue with this one.


Thanks!


----------



## fredabrinson (Aug 15, 2008)

*Oxygen administration*

I don't think there is a code a physician can use for billing oxygen, but if you were billing for a hospital facility, this can be billed as a supply.  Most of the items associated with the oxgyen are included in the room or procedure on the hospital side, so it would probably be reasonable to assume it would be in the E&M or procedure for the physician.  That is assuming the service was rendered in the physician's office and not the hospital.

For your dizziness diagnosis, there is an I-9 for dizziness, if the documentation does not link the dizziness to a specific cause.

Hope this helps!


----------

